# The Babylonian Talmud is pretty disgusting



## Pergamum (Apr 17, 2019)

Here is a video:






It sounds like Jesus directly contradicts the Talmud on many occasions. The Gospels seem to be written in response to the Talmud.

Has anyone read the Babylonian Talmud? Any guides to understand it?


----------



## alexandermsmith (Apr 17, 2019)

This is an excellent book on what the Talmud says about Christ.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0691143188/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 17, 2019)

alexandermsmith said:


> This is an excellent book on what the Talmud says about Christ.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0691143188/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i0



Just bought it. It better be good since I am going by your recommendation and the thing is 17 bucks! Ha ha.

Thanks.


----------



## alexandermsmith (Apr 17, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Just bought it. It better be good since I am going by your recommendation and the thing is 17 bucks! Ha ha.
> 
> Thanks.



Yeah it's a bit pricey. I had to pay £24! It's an academic work which will be why. It's not exactly a thrill a minute read but it's an excellent resource. As you'll see it's not simply a case of looking up "Christ" in the Talmud index. It's a vast work, for starters, and there are only a few references. And they're cryptic. So you really need someone to decipher the references and explain what's going on. Which is probably a big reason why the contents of the Talmud are so unknown (especially) to non-Jews. And the nature of it means that even if you can point to a place where it says something objectionable, they can get round that by saying that the Talmud is a collection of opinions and discussions and no one section can be taken as representative of Jewish thought.

Which is where the Jewish encyclopedias come in handy because they collate all the teachings of Judaism and do put forward a more representative opinion.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Apr 17, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> Just bought it. It better be good since I am going by your recommendation and the thing is 17 bucks! Ha ha.
> 
> Thanks.


Amazon says it is $24?


----------

